# Ashy blonde highlights



## jennyb (Nov 13, 2005)

I always get my hair done with tons of blonde highlights and love how it turns out. but this time the blonde came out ashy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I always tell her before she start to cut/color my hair, that i don't want ashy or brassy highlights.... so i don't get what happened???? SO my question is, what color do I tell her when I want non-ashy, not brassy, not white looking blonde. but I do want it to look fresh, pretty, and bright?

also, if I just got it done 2 or 3 weeks ago, can i go back and ask her to "fix" it, or that being a brat?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 13, 2005)

You can have her add a toner or a filler over it if it's too ashy. Are you looking for more beige or golden tones?


----------



## jennyb (Nov 15, 2005)

more golden tones, but not orangey! thanks for your response, so what should I tell her if I want golden. I just called and she's going to fix it on thurs.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 16, 2005)

if i were you i would find a picture of someone who has the colour you want and bring it in. a picture sais more than a thousand words, right? that way you can avoid having to explain what you want and still ending up with the wrong colour because the image the hairdresser will have in their head will be different to yours no matter how hard you try to explain.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah... definitely bring a few pictures with you - someone's idea of "golden" can be very different from person to person. So you want to be specific as possible. You should also tell them how thick or thin you want the pieces, staggard or evenly spaced... the highlights, the lowlights, etc. Be sure you tell her you want a golden result. Depending on what brands they use, the exact shade name will vary - but a pic will definitely help get your point across. A caramel might be a little dark for what you're looking for, so maybe a honey blonde mixed with a few lighter shades might keep it from seeming ashy. Bring some pics... definitely your best bet. (and the more you find... the better!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

